# Gurbani Kirtan #13 - Kal Taaran Guru Nanak Aayaa



## kaur-1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #13 - Kal Taaran Guru Nanak Aayaa
Vaar *1* Pauri *23 *of *Vaaran Bhai Gurdas*


  Vaar 1 Pauri 23 Coming of the Guru

 suxI pukwr dwqwr pRB gur nwnk jg mwihM pTwXw]
* sunee pukaar dhaathaar prabh gur naanak jag maahin pathaayaa||*
 The benefactor Lord listened to the cries (of humanity) and sent Guru Nanak to this world.

 crn Doie rihrws kr crnwimRq is`KW pIlwXw]
* charan dhhoe rehiraas kar charanaamrith skhiaan peelaayaa||*
 He washed His feet, eulogised God and got his Disciples drink the ambrosia of his feet.

 pwrbRhm pUrn bRhm kiljug AMdr iek idKwXw]
* paarabreham pooran breham kalijug andhar eik dhikhaayaa||*
 He preached in this darkage (kaliyug) that, saragun (Brahm) and nirgun (Parbrahm) are the same and identical.

 cwrY pYr DrMm dy cwr vrn iek vrn krwXw]
* chaarai pair dhharanm dhae chaar varan eik varan karaayaa||*
 Dharma was now established on its four feet and all the four castes (through fraternal feeling) were converted into one caste (of humanity).

 rwxw rMk brwbrI pYrIN pvxw jg vrqwXw]
* raanaa rank baraabaree paireen pavanaa jag varathaayaa||*
 Equating the poor with the prince, he spread the etiquette of humbly touching the feet.

 aultw Kyl iprMm dw pYrW aupr sIs invwXw]
* oulattaa khael piranm dhaa pairaan oupar sees nivaayaa||*
 Inverse is the game of the beloved; he got the egotist high heads bowed to feet.

 kiljug bwby qwirAw s`qnwm pVH mMqR suxwXw]
* kalijug baabae thaariaa saathanaam parrh manthr sunaayaa||*
 Baba Nanak rescued this dark age (kaliyug) and recited ‘satinam’ mantr for one and all.

 kil qwrx gur nwnk AwXw ]òó]
* kal thaaran gur naanak aayaa ||aa||*
* Guru Nanak came to redeem the kaliyug.*​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

